
Google + (-Me) - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/06/goog-me/
======
pavel_lishin
> it must not only beat out Facebook, but Twitter too.

Ah, yes, just like Facebook had to beat out Twitter in order to... wait a
second...

